# Financial Adviser & TESL in Dubai



## John Coggins (May 24, 2008)

I'm interested in finding out information about job opportunities in UAE. I'm currently working in the UK as a financial adviser and my girlfriend teaches English as a second language. We are getting married in Jan 09 and interested in moving in Feb 09. I have 3 years experience in financial advice, CEFA and CEMAP qualifications. My girlfriend has the CELTA qualification and is in the process of completing her BA English Literature degree from the Open University. She has one year's teaching English experience from a reputable school in England.

If anyone has any helpful information we would be very grateful


----------

